
Boston Dynamics Updates the Handle Robot - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/28/boston-dynamics-handle-2-robot-loads-boxes-on-conveyor-belt.html
======
nabla9
Two wheeled dynamically balanced warehouse robot like that is completely
unnecessary complication.

Boston Dynamics is developing amazing tech but they are demoing robots for
tasks that are better with 4 wheels. Dynamically balanced walkers inside are
niche application.

Smarter robot hands and 4-wheeled robot movers are where the markets and money
is. Boston dynamics may be moving towards that direction but they still like
to show the cools stuff they can't find markets for.

